

A Startup A Day on YC RFS #1 - astartupaday
http://astartupaday.com/2009/11/10/yc-rfs-1-future-of-journalism/

======
euroclydon
So the idea is to replace traditional journalism with... aggregated tweets?

------
brandnewlow
And how do you get enough eyeballs on your qwiki that advertisers will want to
post to it?

